# best 50$ I ever spent...



## Russell Eaton (Apr 17, 2012)

This is a spalted ambrosia maple burl bowl that I returned last night. It is about 15" wide and 6" deep. I bought the log from another turner and he saw the rough out and was not happy that he sold it. It has a lot of figure and a couple of decent size voids. I have one more piece roughed out of this log, and may return it tonight. It has walnut oil finish and MAY get buffed. I also turned this goblet out of a off cut from the same piece of wood.Comments are welcome.   Russell


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 17, 2012)

Man that stuff is beautiful. Very nice work on the pieces. Couple of voids? You give me someting to shoot for on my next bowl and I gotta make one of those goblets someday.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 17, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nicely done, Russell! I like it!


----------



## glycerine (Apr 17, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats is awesome looking wood!  I like the natural voids it gives pieces so much character.  Good job on the captured rings on the goblet.
Well done!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2012)

Superb! What great figure!

I wouldn't try eating your cereal out of that bowl though ... at least not with milk on it! :wink:


----------



## tkbarron (Apr 17, 2012)

WOW! Those are beautiful pieces. Great job and great buy!!

Tom


----------



## gbpens (Apr 17, 2012)

The beauty of the wood is exceeded only by what you did with it! Extraordinary.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 17, 2012)

AGREED: Beautiful wood and the shapes magnify it! Beautifully done!

Lenny, that was funny! :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm impressed, both with the wood and the turning, Nice work Russell !!!!


----------



## booney0717 (Apr 17, 2012)

great stuff.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 17, 2012)

That is just fantastic looking.  Well done.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't give this to the preacher and ask him to use it for the offering plate.

That's the ONLY person I can think of that wouldn't love that bowl!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely, just lovely.  Nice work, as usual.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 18, 2012)

The character in this piece is screaming "GREATNESS!!!!"




Scott


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well i love both pieces you've turned, i really love the anniversary lathe!


----------

